# Another Annoying Popup



## mudbug (Jan 19, 2006)

"The Best Offers"

I get these all the time, and my IE popup blocker is ON.  Also get them when using Mozilla FF.

Paging all you computer weenies out there........


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you run Ad Aware or Spybot Search and Destroy lately? It sounds like it could be spyware possibly.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

not lately, geebs.  maybe that'll do it.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Both AdWare & SpyBot SD are good busting programs. I use both!


----------

